# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  No COM porta uz IRDA

## Neatkarīgais

Lieta tāda, agrāk kautkur netā biju uzgājis shēmu kā izgatavot irda uztvērēju/raidītāju uz com porta ar kura palidzibu var kontrolēt datoru ar TV pulti...
Ludzu ja kadam ir šī shēma vai pieredze šajā lieā ludzu padalieties.

----------


## zzz

Com ports nerulle, bet nu ja dikti gribi:

http://www.cesko.host.sk/girderplugin.htm

Labaak taisiit reaalu USB verkji:

http://www.cesko.host.sk/IgorPlugUSB...0(AVR)_eng.htm

----------


## Didzis

Da viss tur rullē un nafig sarežģīt vienkāršas lietas. Priekš tālvadības COM ports ir gana ātrs.

----------


## zzz

> Da viss tur rullē un nafig sarežģīt vienkāršas lietas. Priekš tālvadības COM ports ir gana ātrs.


 Nerullee, ne jau tajaa zinjaa, ka nestraadaatu vai ka com ports par leenu buutu, bet gan taadaa, ka rij procesora resursus neadekvaati veicamajam uzdevumam. 

Bez tam pashrociigaas lodeeshanas meerkjis parasti tomeer ir arii kaut ko iemaaciities procesaa. (Ja cilveekam vienkaarshi patieshaam VAJAG vadiit datoru ar pulti, tad vinsh aiziet uz bodi un nopeerk atbilstosho agregaatu un visas lietas.)

----------


## Vinchi

Bet tie gatavie usb verkji lielākā daļa ir izveidoti uz FTDI čhipiem un droši vien strādā kā virtuālais com ports. Vai ne?  :: 

Pēc manām domām com nemaz tik daudz tos resursus nerij. Vai esi baigi izjutis un skaidri zini ka tas no com? Vienīgi com portu parasti datoram vairs nav tik daudz kā usb  ::

----------


## zzz

Com porta lietoshana vinja konvencionaalajaa veidaa nekaadus iipashos resursus nerij. However piesleegt tam pa taisno IR sensoru un meegjnaat veikt reaalaa laika signaala analiizi operaaciju sisteemaa/haardware arhitektuuraa, kura shaadiem meerkjiem nihrena nekad nav bijusi domaata un atbilstoshi tam nepavisam nav piemeerota, ir mazliet cita padariishana.

(btw, spraust to primitiivo verkji usb com portaa ir bezjeega - vinsh vienkaarshi nestraadaas)

----------


## Delfins

Nu USB jau kudi labāk būtu - vismaz nākotnē būs lietojams;

FTDI + PIC
http://www.brics.dk/~poe/bolab/usb-ir-doc_html.html

PS: paskatījos sava puļķim veikalā pirktu - ir viens PIC ar nopūlētu augšu, lai neredz kas tieši uzlodēts virsū  ::

----------


## Velko

Jau kādu laiku "priecājos" par LIRC uztvērēju.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

Paldies jums  ::  uztaisiju to vienkāršāko uz COM porta, ierīce strādā, bet... ir roblēmas ar softu  :: 
es tipa ievadu komantu ko darit, un tad spiezu learn. tad uz tv pults vajadzigo pogu, pc parada ka signāls uztverts kā kods (piem D4G2) kad nakam reiz spiezu to pasu tv pults taustinu vins parraida citu kodu un komanda nenostrādā. pēc vairākām reizēm gan kods atkārtojas bet tas ir ilgi kamēr nostrādā. kāpēc tā? zinu ka pults ir kartiba, jo uz tv 100% strādā.

----------


## zzz

Welll, es briidinaaju.   ::   ::  

Eniivei plz uzraksti ekzakti kuru shemochku taisiiji un kaadu zoftu lieto.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

Uztaisīju šito http://www.cesko.host.sk/images/girderschema.gif
uz TSOP1736 uztvereja
softs- Girder 3.3
bet ka jau teicu, ierice darbojas, bet kaa jau rakstiju- juuk visi signali

----------


## Velko

Varbūt ir vērts izmēģināt WinLIRC, jamajam arī ir plugins priekš Grider.

Tās shēmas ir gandrīz identiskas, tā ka vajadzētu strādāt, ļaunākajā gadījumā var nākties signāla vadu no DSR (6) uz DCD (1) pārlodēt.

Var gadīties, ka ir problēmas ar jutību. Dekodēšanas sekmes nemainās atkarībā no pults attāluma? IR uztvērēji ir diezgan kaprīzi uz trokšņiem barošanā. Savā uztvērējā izmantoju 4.7uF kondensatoru.

----------


## Janky

Taisos salikt to com shēmu bet ar to zener diodi netieku skaidrs kuru no šīm ņemt:
Zener diode 5v1 - 1.3w
zenerdiode 5w 5v1
Zener diode 5v1 - 500mw
Tumša bilde pa viņām īstenībā. Kāds varētu ieteikt ?

----------


## zzz

Pietiek ar peedeejo. Atskjiras vinjas peec jaudas , dotajaa gadiijumaa jauda ir dazhi milivati, njemam mazaako un leetaako. Bez tam lielie zeeneri pie mazas straavas vareetu straadaat suudiigi, kas ir veel viens iemesls kaapeec mazaakais no shii saraksta dotajaa gadiijumaa ir vispiemeerotaakais.

----------

